# Bijzondere uurwerken



## EricSW

In het fantasy Watch Box-topic kwamen er al twee voorbij, dus misschien leuk om een aparte topic te openen met bijzondere horloges, dus niet de geijkte ronde wijzerplaat met een mechanisch uurwerk, maar kunststukjes die laten zien dat het ook 'anders' kan. Over het algemeen onbetaalbaar, maar dat maakt het niet minder gaaf.

Deze had ik zelf al geplaatst:










Zo gaaf! Hier te vinden:
Devon Works - Timepieces

Check ook het filmpje op youtube:
YouTube - DEVON WORKS watches, Tread 1 Concept (Bulletproof)

En deze is ook heel bijzonder:










Hier is meer te vinden over de MB&F No3 Frog:
http://www.mbandf.com/horological-machines/hm3-frog/index.php

Of de Cabestan Nostromo (beetje hetzelfde principe als de Devon):


----------



## Lester Burnham

Ik heb veel respect voor de technische kwaliteiten van de makers van dit soort horloges, maar vind ze zelf zonder uitzondering spuuglelijk om heel eerlijk te zijn :-d


----------



## Ernie Romers

Spuuglelijk of niet, deze, vaak onafhankelijke, horlogemakers "pushen" de horloge industrie in een nieuwe, en ook zeer interessante richting. Waardeer ze als "pieces of art" en zie ze als hoogstandjes van techniek. M.a.w. beoordeel deze horloges niet op hun uiterlijk alleen, maar kijk verder en zie wat een enorme creativiteit en techniek aan de dag gelegd wordt. Je zult er van versteld staan.


----------



## GuySie

Iets dichterbij de 'reguliere' horloges zoals we ze kennen, maar dan nog steeds bijzonder:

*Mont Blanc Metamorphosis*









Normaal een regulateur, maar als je links een slide induwt transformeert de hele wijzerplaat (!!!) om een chronograaf te vertonen. Zoek even op youtube voor een demonstratie, het is echt absurd.

*Chanel Retrograde Mysterieuse*









Op dit uurwerk is de kroon OP het horloge geplaatst, door de wijzerplaat heen - dat is wat je op de rechterfoto ziet uitsteken. Daar zit ie natuurlijk niet heel handig, want dan kan de wijzer niet meer verder. Daarom verplaatst de wijzer vanaf het moment dat het 10 minuten over heel is zich retrograde terug naar de 20, vanaf waar hij normaal het rondje weer verder doorloopt. In de tussentijd wordt in het kleine venster beneden de minuten 11 t/m 19 bijgehouden. Ook hier moet je even een voorbeeld op youtube zoeken ;-)


----------



## EricSW

Bizar die MontBlanc.... 

Ook bijzonder:










Of een Omega met een centraal geplaatste Tourbillon...










Nog een MB&F creatie:


----------



## Sjors

>



Ik ben wel in voor een aparte look met ook nog eens een dosis interessante techniek. Jammer dat ie zo duur is.

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------

